# Moving to Thailand



## Toymingt3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello everyone im 51 years old and moving permanently to Thailand at the end of March 2022 I've found out though income support in new Zealand because im only 51 i have to make up 4 years in new Zealand before im Eligible for the new Zealand pension when i turn 65 my question is is there a easier why to get my pension with out having to move back to new Zealand for 4 years thanks


----------

